# Il senso dello scherzo



## Martes (5 Dicembre 2020)

Tra le varie cose delle interazioni umane che non ho proprio mai capito ce n'è una di cui voglio chiedere qui...
(Spero non faccia la fine del 3d del trucco, perché se non capisco non vuol dire che stia giudicando e men che meno che mi senta superiore )

Che senso ha scherzare su doppi sensi con amici del sesso opposto o lasciar intendere a terzi, così per divertirsi, di avere o aver avuto intimità con qualcuno/a? Perché lo si trova divertente? Su cosa fa leva, qual è il motore, cosa attiva internamente?

Lo chiedo sul serio perché sono dinamiche in cui non ce la faccio proprio a entrare e che mi disturbano quando le vedo in atto e... siccome molti non capiscono perché io non capisca... ebbene vorrei almeno provare a capire, una volta tanto!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2020)

È una forma per dire/non dire e, di conseguenza, ridurre il rischio dell’approccio o della rivelazione.
Ha anche la funzione di un avvicinamento graduale a un livello più intimo di comunicazione.
Altresí serve anche ad affermare o rafforzare il proprio posizionamento nel gruppo a livello “sessuale “.


----------



## Martes (5 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *È una forma per dire/non dire e, di conseguenza, ridurre il rischio dell’approccio o della rivelazione.
> Ha anche la funzione di un avvicinamento graduale a un livello più intimo di comunicazione.*
> Altresí serve anche ad affermare o rafforzare il proprio posizionamento nel gruppo a livello “sessuale “.


Il neretto è come infatti tendo a interpretarlo, eppure mi viene risposto "ma no, è per ridere".. quindi mi chiedo cos'è che fa così ridere...
Il resto della risposta mi fa dare un po' dello/a sfigato/a a chi lo attua, ma in effetti se uno/a ha tale bisogno ci sta come logica.
Continuo però a non capire perché sia poi così divertente...


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una forma per dire/non dire e, di conseguenza, ridurre il rischio dell’approccio o della rivelazione.
> Ha anche la funzione di un avvicinamento graduale a un livello più intimo di comunicazione.
> Altresí serve anche ad affermare o rafforzare il proprio posizionamento nel gruppo a livello “sessuale “.


Momento quark...e sotto aria sulla quarta corda di Bach


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Tra le varie cose delle interazioni umane che non ho proprio mai capito ce n'è una di cui voglio chiedere qui...
> (Spero non faccia la fine del 3d del trucco, perché se non capisco non vuol dire che stia giudicando e men che meno che mi senta superiore )
> 
> Che senso ha scherzare su doppi sensi con amici del sesso opposto o lasciar intendere a terzi, così per divertirsi, di avere o aver avuto intimità con qualcuno/a? Perché lo si trova divertente? Su cosa fa leva, qual è il motore, cosa attiva internamente?
> ...


Se si lascia intendere che c'è intimità, per scherzo dipende dalla risposta per l'altro. 
.... Ci incontriamo spesso in cantina  puoi immaginare..... 
La risposta dell'altro è fondamentale


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Il neretto è come infatti tendo a interpretarlo, eppure mi viene risposto "ma no, è per ridere".. quindi mi chiedo cos'è che fa così ridere...
> Il resto della risposta mi fa dare un po' dello/a sfigato/a a chi lo attua, ma in effetti se uno/a ha tale bisogno ci sta come logica.
> Continuo però a non capire perché sia poi così divertente...


Ovviamente si dice “stavo scherzando”!
Vuoi che uno dica “Hai ragione. Ci stavo provando, ma non volevo rischiare un NO”?
Poi non è nemmeno detto che chi si sta “posizionando“ sia consapevole di quello che sta facendo.
È un gioco sociale che giochiamo (QUASI) tutti. In un piccolo gruppo si vuole vedere le chance di essere considerati attraenti, autorizzati a essere intrusivi (e di conseguenza in posizione dominante o di potere).
Si è visto anche qui con utenti che si presentavano come alfa esplicitamente o implicitamente, sia uomini, sia donne.
C’è chi lo fa in presenza, utilizzando argomenti fisici di fascino, e chi lo fa a parole, di persona o scritte, usando l’aggressività.
La forma scherzosa è meno diretta e mette in difficoltà chi usa direttamente l’intimidazione e la denigrazione e la delegittimazione degli interlocutori.
Generalmente sono dinamiche di gruppo simili a quelli tra gli animali per assumere e credere di assumere un ruolo dominante.
In effetti è una modalità evoluta per ottenere risultati primitivi.


----------



## Martes (5 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente si dice “stavo scherzando”!
> Vuoi che uno dica “Hai ragione. Ci stavo provando, ma non volevo rischiare un NO”?


Ma non intendo solo riferito al soggetto coinvolto nello "scherzo" , intendo proprio quel gusto di voler instillare il dubbio *negli altri *che ci sia o ci sia stato "qualcosa" con quslcuno in particolare per divertirsi alle loro spalle.
Sinceramente a me se non ho un interesse particolare nei confronti di uno dei soggetti coinvolti è una cosa che lascia del tutto indifferente. Se invece l'interesse c'è mi fa male e basta


----------



## Martes (5 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se si lascia intendere che c'è intimità, per scherzo dipende dalla risposta per l'altro.
> .... Ci incontriamo spesso in cantina  puoi immaginare.....
> La risposta dell'altro è fondamentale


Non ho capito


----------



## Martes (5 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente si dice “stavo scherzando”!
> Vuoi che uno dica “Hai ragione. Ci stavo provando, ma non volevo rischiare un NO”?
> Poi non è nemmeno detto che chi si sta “posizionando“ sia consapevole di quello che sta facendo.
> È un gioco sociale che giochiamo (QUASI) tutti. In un piccolo gruppo si vuole vedere le chance di essere considerati attraenti, autorizzati a essere intrusivi (e di conseguenza in posizione dominante o di potere).
> ...


Ecco, così è più chiaro (ti ho risposto prima della modifica)
Grazie 
E quindi "scherzo" un par di palle...


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2020)

Il senso del riso, nella specie umana sembrerebbe avesse a che fare con l'esorcizzazione di un pericolo, di  una situazione di stress.
Calato nella questione presente sembra un tentativo di far passare "sottobanco" di far arrivare senza affrontarne le conseguenze, questioni che si teme comunicare in altri modi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma non intendo solo riferito al soggetto coinvolto nello "scherzo" , intendo proprio quel gusto di voler instillare il dubbio *negli altri *che ci sia o ci sia stato "qualcosa" con quslcuno in particolare per divertirsi alle loro spalle.
> Sinceramente a me se non ho un interesse particolare nei confronti di uno dei soggetti coinvolti è una cosa che lascia del tutto indifferente. Se invece l'interesse c'è mi fa male e basta





Martes ha detto:


> Ecco, così è più chiaro (ti ho risposto prima della modifica)
> Grazie
> E quindi "scherzo" un par di palle...


Ma è un gioco a cui tutti partecipano e si posizionano.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Il senso del riso, nella specie umana sembrerebbe avesse a che fare con l'esorcizzazione di un pericolo, di  una situazione di stress.
> Calato nella questione presente sembra un tentativo di far passare "sottobanco" di far arrivare senza affrontarne le conseguenze, questioni che si teme comunicare in altri modi.


Ma succede anche qui.
Per un po’ ho partecipato, fintanto che ho presupposto  buonafede, quando ho percepito che, più che nella realtà, vi era questo gioco (narcistico?) di volersi rappresentare, facendo la ruota o gonfiandosi, più potente, ho perso interesse.


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Tra le varie cose delle interazioni umane che non ho proprio mai capito ce n'è una di cui voglio chiedere qui...
> (Spero non faccia la fine del 3d del trucco, perché se non capisco non vuol dire che stia giudicando e men che meno che mi senta superiore )
> 
> Che senso ha scherzare su doppi sensi con amici del sesso opposto o lasciar intendere a terzi, così per divertirsi, di avere o aver avuto intimità con qualcuno/a? Perché lo si trova divertente? Su cosa fa leva, qual è il motore, cosa attiva internamente?
> ...


c'è nulla da capire.  c'è chi lo trova un modo di fare spassoso e chi no.  evidentemente tu no


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Tra le varie cose delle interazioni umane che non ho proprio mai capito ce n'è una di cui voglio chiedere qui...
> (Spero non faccia la fine del 3d del trucco, perché se non capisco non vuol dire che stia giudicando e men che meno che mi senta superiore )
> 
> Che senso ha scherzare su doppi sensi con amici del sesso opposto o lasciar intendere a terzi, così per divertirsi, di avere o aver avuto intimità con qualcuno/a? Perché lo si trova divertente? Su cosa fa leva, qual è il motore, cosa attiva internamente?
> ...


Il punto credo sia il "divertimento" e la sua concezione assolutamente individuale, concezione molto spesso oscura anche a chi "si diverte" nel contesto. 

Il sesso.. Credo sia un argomento come un altro, è il "punto di divertimento individuale" che è sempre interessante da esplorare, per me

Interessante  in quanto esplora l'individuo più che l'argomento, finendo per metterlo a nudo (anche se quasi sempre fugge quando viene invitato a denudarsi, peccato  )


----------



## Martes (5 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è un gioco a cui tutti partecipano e si posizionano.


 se è un gioco io non lo trovo divertente. Non mi piace giocare (nel senso di deridere, perché è questo che io percepisco da tali movimenti) coi sentimenti miei o altrui, per quanto poco impegnativi possano essere... o si creda che siano...


perplesso ha detto:


> c'è nulla da capire.  c'è chi lo trova un modo di fare spassoso e chi no.  evidentemente tu no


 ok, fin qui ci siamo: ma ciò che io chiedo a chi lo trova spassoso è dove individua,  e per quale motivo, tale "spassosità" 


Skorpio ha detto:


> Interessante in quanto esplora l'individuo più che l'argomento, finendo per metterlo a nudo (anche se quasi sempre fugge quando viene invitato a denudarsi, peccato )


 è questo il punto: pare sia divertente ma nessuno spiega perché per lui lo è...


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2020)

no te prego, sarebbe come spiegare le barzellette.   certe cose o le cogli da solo oppure non ci arriverai mai


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> se è un gioco io non lo trovo divertente. Non mi piace giocare (nel senso di deridere, perché è questo che io percepisco da tali movimenti) coi sentimenti miei o altrui, per quanto poco impegnativi possano essere... o si creda che siano...
> ok, fin qui ci siamo: ma ciò che io chiedo a chi lo trova spassoso è dove individua,  e per quale motivo, tale "spassosità"
> è questo il punto: pare sia divertente ma nessuno spiega perché per lui lo è...


Una forma del "divertimento" può esser quella di instillare il dubbio nel prossimo, ad esempio. 

E il sesso è e resta comunque un argomento stimolante, in questo senso, che può suscitare domande, curiosità, tentativo di capire e collocare, dare spiegazione a uno sguardo o una battuta che si sente dire. 

Ovviamente il divertimento è direttamente proporzionale alla "curiosità" e allo scompenso che si può provocare. 

Però credo che il sesso sia secondario, un argomento come un altro, sicuramente mai demode 

Io ricordo quando ero militare, alla fine quasi, andai con un maresciallo dei carabinieri a piantonare un seggio elettorale in un paesino dell'appennino

Erano davvero poche anime, molto accoglienti carini, erano (quasi) tutti comunisti e anche a noi facevano una sorta di campagna elettorale, tra un bicchier di vino e un panino 

Quando arrivo lo spoglio saltarono fuori anche alcuni voti del MSI, erano sconcertati e si chiedevano chi ci fosse in paese a votare MSI, tutti commentavano e si guardavano tra loro per capire

Io e il carabiniere ci divertimmo un pomeriggio intero a instillare loro il dubbio, con diverse frasi incrociate fra noi, che almeno uno di noi e forse entrambi eravamo i "colpevoli"


----------



## Martes (6 Dicembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una forma del "divertimento" può esser quella di instillare il dubbio nel prossimo, ad esempio.
> 
> E il sesso è e resta comunque un argomento stimolante, in questo senso, che può suscitare domande, curiosità, tentativo di capire e collocare, dare spiegazione a uno sguardo o una battuta che si sente dire.
> 
> ...


Grazie!! 
Sì, il meccanismo che pure io rilevo è proprio quello... ma cos'è che diverte internamente nell'insinuare il dubbio?
A me non divertirebbe affatto nemmeno in una situazione del genere, a meno che non fossi davvero uno dei "colpevoli"... non riesco ad astrarre la sensazione e a capirne il ritorno emotivo se non si è in qualche modo realmente coinvolti



perplesso ha detto:


> no te prego, sarebbe come spiegare le barzellette.   certe cose o le cogli da solo oppure non ci arriverai mai


Quindi nessuno può dirmi "io mi diverto perché mi fa sentire così e così"?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Grazie!!
> Sì, il meccanismo che pure io rilevo è proprio quello... ma cos'è che diverte internamente nell'insinuare il dubbio?
> A me non divertirebbe affatto nemmeno in una situazione del genere, a meno che non fossi davvero uno dei "colpevoli"... non riesco ad astrarre la sensazione e a capirne il ritorno emotivo se non si è in qualche modo realmente coinvolti
> 
> ...


Ti diverti vedendo la reazione dell'altro. 
Se colgono lo scherzo, cadendoci dentro come polli o capendo il senso e reggendo il gioco può divertire, questo è soggettivo. 
Mio marito, per esempio se la prende subito, si offende


----------



## Martes (6 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mio marito, per esempio se la prende subito, si offende


E questo è divertente oppure no? E, in ogni caso, perché?
Per capire eh, perché ancora sulla molla interna di questo tipo di divertimento non ci ho capito una mazza


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti diverti vedendo la reazione dell'altro.
> Se colgono lo scherzo, cadendoci dentro come polli o capendo il senso e reggendo il gioco può divertire, questo è soggettivo.
> Mio marito, per esempio se la prende subito, si offende


Sei troppo " scherzosa"


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Grazie!!
> Sì, il meccanismo che pure io rilevo è proprio quello... ma cos'è che diverte internamente nell'insinuare il dubbio?
> A me non divertirebbe affatto nemmeno in una situazione del genere, a meno che non fossi davvero uno dei "colpevoli"... non riesco ad astrarre la sensazione e a capirne il ritorno emotivo se non si è in qualche modo realmente coinvolti


In linea generale credo che ciascuno trova divertente qualcosa che vede accadere nell'altro (provocato direttamente con uno scherzo organizzato, oppure no) che se accadesse a lui troverebbe insopportabile

Nel caso iniziale ad esempio, può essere divertente vedere il disorientamento dell'altro, allo stesso modo in cui si è terrorizzati a trovarsi al posto dell'altro

Ad esempio chi trova divertente "sparlare" del prossimo, generalmente è abbastanza allarmato e estremamente preoccupato del fatto che qualcuno sparli di lui

Quindi la risposta al "cosa c'è di divertente?" potrebbe anche essere "che se accadesse a me sprofonderei" 

Questo rende appunto il divertimento una cosa molto soggettiva


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei troppo " scherzosa"


Dici?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E questo è divertente oppure no? E, in ogni caso, perché?
> Per capire eh, perché ancora sulla molla interna di questo tipo di divertimento non ci ho capito una mazza


È un piacere divertirsi, non per tutti comprensibile. 
Tipo io non capisco il piacere di fumare, per me incomprensibile e mai sentito il desiderio di provare. 
Mio marito in generale non sta allo scherzo, la battuta o altro. 
Si sente deriso, e non è neanche autoironico. 
Questo fa di lui una persona scontrosa, non riesce a fare amicizia, misura ogni parola. Per questo con lui si ha sempre un modo di agire attento.


----------



## Martes (6 Dicembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In linea generale credo che ciascuno trova divertente qualcosa che vede accadere nell'altro (provocato direttamente con uno scherzo organizzato, oppure no) che se accadesse a lui troverebbe insopportabile
> 
> Nel caso iniziale ad esempio, può essere divertente vedere il disorientamento dell'altro, allo stesso modo in cui si è terrorizzati a trovarsi al posto dell'altro
> 
> ...


Questo è molto interessante. 
E mi fa parecchio riflettere ma al contempo mi confonde ulteriormente. 
Perché io è proprio per questo che definisco la cosa "non divertente".
Tornando sull'argomento specifico di cui chiedevo, mi riferivo appunto a situazioni che a me farebbero male e che quindi non posso pensare come divertente argomento di uno "scherzo" e che se vedo attuate di proposito anche in casi in cui non c'entro proprio nulla mi disturbano.
Ciò mi è particolarmente evidente nell'ambito dei sentimenti, ma probabilmente è applicabile a vari contesti


----------



## Martes (6 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È un piacere divertirsi, non per tutti comprensibile.
> Tipo io non capisco il piacere di fumare, per me incomprensibile e mai sentito il desiderio di provare.
> Mio marito in generale non sta allo scherzo, la battuta o altro.
> Si sente deriso, e non è neanche autoironico.
> Questo fa di lui una persona scontrosa, non riesce a fare amicizia, misura ogni parola. Per questo con lui si ha sempre un modo di agire attento.


Ma io mi diverto eh? E ci sono un sacco di cose che mi fanno ridere.
È quel modo del quesito iniziale che non comprendo.
Di me ad esempio ho capito che una cosa che in genere fa ridere gli altri è che mi capita di dire cose o dare risposte che non tengono conto dei ruoli e dei contesti, di ciò che è ritenuto comunemente accettabile: ho impiegato del tempo ma poi ho capito che, vista da fuori, può essere una cosa che fa ridere in quanto inappropriata o spiazzante e non me la prendo affatto. Ma quelle che dico sono cose che penso veramente: creare deliberatamente situazioni artificiali con l'intenzione di prendere per il culo e magari far soffrire qualcuno invece non lo capisco e non riesce a farmi divertire


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma io mi diverto eh? E ci sono un sacco di cose che mi fanno ridere.
> È quel modo del quesito iniziale che non comprendo.
> Di me ad esempio ho capito che una cosa che in genere fa ridere gli altri è che mi capita di dire cose o dare risposte che non tengono conto dei ruoli e dei contesti, di ciò che è ritenuto comunemente accettabile: ho impiegato del tempo ma poi ho capito che, vista da fuori, può essere una cosa che fa ridere in quanto inappropriata o spiazzante e non me la prendo affatto. Ma quelle che dico sono cose che penso veramente: creare deliberatamente situazioni artificiali con l'intenzione di prendere per il culo e magari far soffrire qualcuno invece non lo capisco e non riesce a farmi divertire


Non vogliono far divertire te, ma loro.
È un gioco di specchi per dare e offrire conferme di potenziale gradevolezza.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2020)

Boh. 
Io sono tonto e capisco mai nemmeno i doppi sensi che mi devono poi essere spiegati.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Questo è molto interessante.
> E mi fa parecchio riflettere ma al contempo mi confonde ulteriormente.
> Perché io è proprio per questo che definisco la cosa "non divertente".
> Tornando sull'argomento specifico di cui chiedevo, mi riferivo appunto a situazioni che a me farebbero male e che quindi non posso pensare come divertente argomento di uno "scherzo" e che se vedo attuate di proposito anche in casi in cui non c'entro proprio nulla mi disturbano.
> Ciò mi è particolarmente evidente nell'ambito dei sentimenti, ma probabilmente è applicabile a vari contesti


Per me dipende molto dal "male" percepito

ad esempio a volte fanno vedere in tv quei brevi filmati di gente che fa delle cazzate, tipo andare a sbattere con la bici contro un palo della luce mentre guardano le cosce di una ragazza che passa

è divertente, lo trovo divertente, perchè alla fine uno si rialza un pò ammaccato, e indubbiamente stava meglio prima, ma  prevale per me l'elemento "figuraccia" sull'elemento "male"

ma se quello battesse contro il palo della luce e restasse a terra in un lago di sangue, ecco che il clip non lo troverei più per nulla divertente, e prevarrebbe l'elemento "danno" che a quel punto cancellerebbe il divertimento.

tra i bambini, e negli "scherzi" che combinano, questo passaggio capita di vederlo spesso

è un pò il concetto delle famose scazzottate dei film con Bud Spencer e Terence Hill dove non ci sono alla fin fine grandi danni, anche per chi le ha buscate, e non arriva mai l'ambulanza a portare via feriti gravi.
quindi prevale l'elemento "divertente"


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma io mi diverto eh? E ci sono un sacco di cose che mi fanno ridere.
> È quel modo del quesito iniziale che non comprendo.
> Di me ad esempio ho capito che una cosa che in genere fa ridere gli altri è che mi capita di dire cose o dare risposte che non tengono conto dei ruoli e dei contesti, di ciò che è ritenuto comunemente accettabile: ho impiegato del tempo ma poi ho capito che, vista da fuori, può essere una cosa che fa ridere in quanto inappropriata o spiazzante e non me la prendo affatto. Ma quelle che dico sono cose che penso veramente: creare deliberatamente situazioni artificiali con l'intenzione di prendere per il culo e magari far soffrire qualcuno invece non lo capisco e non riesce a farmi divertire


La presa in giro pesante ed offensiva da fastidio a tutti. 
Il punto è vedere  il lato giocoso , se non lo si vede è normale sentire solo negatività


----------



## Martes (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Boh.
> Io sono tonto e capisco mai nemmeno i doppi sensi che mi devono poi essere spiegati.


Beh, quelli manco io.
Anzi appunto mi capita di usarne a mia insaputa... e questo ho visto che fa ridere: immagino perché sia visto come imbarazzante. Ma se utilizzo una frase adeguata in un certo contesto e che non c'entra un tubo col sesso e qualcun altro la interpreta invece in quel senso l'imbarazzo alla fin fine è suo e quindi è del suo stesso imbarazzo che ride


----------



## Martes (7 Dicembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me dipende molto dal "male" percepito
> 
> ad esempio a volte fanno vedere in tv quei brevi filmati di gente che fa delle cazzate, tipo andare a sbattere con la bici contro un palo della luce mentre guardano le cosce di una ragazza che passa
> 
> ...


Sì è vero.
E in particolare quando si tratta di sentimenti e sensazioni altrui non puoi mai sapere quanto e quale dolore potresti provocare. 
E chi si basa sulla propria percezione senza considerare la sensibilità altrui a mio avviso pecca come minimo di superficialità.
Chi manda il video del ragazzo che si è ammaccato e non si è ammazzato lo sa già che è andata a finire bene, mentre chi fa certi giochetti per divertirsi non sa cosa può smuovere e a che livello. O forse non gliene frega, perché tanto l'importante è il proprio "divertimento"




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La presa in giro pesante ed offensiva da fastidio a tutti.
> Il punto è vedere il lato giocoso , se non lo si vede è normale sentire solo negatività


Come appena detto non sempre puoi sapere cosa sia pesante e offensivo per un altro.
Per questo io comprendo l'espressione del lato giocoso con qualcuno con cui sei coinvolto veramente e lo comprendo nel momento in cui lo si esprime nel proprio spazio comune, senza invadere sensibilità altrui.
E ciò che chiedevo è appunto COSA invece provoca internamente l'espressione di questa giocosità senza coinvolgimento (ad esempio appunto con un amico): in che senso è divertente? Ci sarà pure una spiegazione, no? O è solo "perché mi piace" come all'asilo?


----------



## Martes (7 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vogliono far divertire te, ma loro.
> È un gioco di specchi per dare e offrire conferme di potenziale gradevolezza.


Mi sembra plausibile


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Martes, l’altro giorno ho detto ad un collega riferendomi ad attributo che ha usato durante un call: mi piace l’attributo.
menghia...non l’avessi mai detto...


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì è vero.
> E in particolare quando si tratta di sentimenti e sensazioni altrui non puoi mai sapere quanto e quale dolore potresti provocare.
> E chi si basa sulla propria percezione senza considerare la sensibilità altrui a mio avviso pecca come minimo di superficialità.
> Chi manda il video del ragazzo che si è ammaccato e non si è ammazzato lo sa già che è andata a finire bene, mentre chi fa certi giochetti per divertirsi non sa cosa può smuovere e a che livello. O forse non gliene frega, perché tanto l'importante è il proprio "divertimento"
> ...


Piace il momento che si crea indipendentemente da uno spazio comune con una persona . 
Li spazio è quel momento, stop nessun coinvolgimento. 
Tu lo associ al coinvolgimento di coppia, e di conseguenza rifiuti l'approccio. 
Questo tipo di scherzo non  necessariamente avviene tra persone di sesso diverso. 
Lo si fa anche tra amiche. 
Lo senti offensivo perché non hai confidenza, non ti senti a tuo agio, l'altro persona per te  conta zero. 
Per questo ti ho fatto l'esempio della sigaretta


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì è vero.
> E in particolare quando si tratta di sentimenti e sensazioni altrui non puoi mai sapere quanto e quale dolore potresti provocare.
> E chi si basa sulla propria percezione senza considerare la sensibilità altrui a mio avviso pecca come minimo di superficialità.
> Chi manda il video del ragazzo che si è ammaccato e non si è ammazzato lo sa già che è andata a finire bene, mentre chi fa certi giochetti per divertirsi non sa cosa può smuovere e a che livello. O forse non gliene frega, perché tanto l'importante è il proprio "divertimento"


Temo che ci siano pochi altri riferimenti, in effetti, oltre a "se stesso" 

E molti scherzi di questo tipo possono sicuramente essere vissuti molto peggio di quanto si creda 

Ma anche qui, volendo, c'è gente che è sparita per un paio di prese di culo su un argomento che evidentemente non è riuscita a superare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Boh.
> Io sono tonto e capisco mai nemmeno i doppi sensi che mi devono poi essere spiegati.


Io sono solo un doppio senso
Cazz...a volte esagero...ma se la serata è giusta....(quando...non dovevo ubbidire a conte....adesso zero serate...ma va beh...rispetto le regole!)


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono solo un doppio senso
> Cazz...a volte esagero...ma se la serata è giusta....(quando...non dovevo ubbidire a conte....adesso zero serate...ma va beh...rispetto le regole!)


Facciamo tutto su teams! 
Oppure su zoomzoom!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Facciamo tutto su teams!
> Oppure su zoomzoom!


----------



## Martes (7 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Piace il momento che si crea indipendentemente da uno spazio comune con una persona .
> Li spazio è quel momento, stop nessun coinvolgimento.
> Tu lo associ al coinvolgimento di coppia, e di conseguenza rifiuti l'approccio.
> Questo tipo di scherzo non  necessariamente avviene tra persone di sesso diverso.
> ...


Non lo trovo offensivo, ma incomprensibile. 
Se nello spazio con una persona (indipendentemente che si tratti o no di coppia) esiste l'intimità allora capisco il gioco, di comune accordo.
Non capisco crearla al momento, questa intimità, e non trovo l'argomento di per sé divertente. Non perché la persona per me conta zero, anzi. Ho amici cui tengo moltissimo ma con cui non troverei sensato scherzare in questo modo... e nessuno comunque ancora mi ha spiegato che emozioni gli provochi.
Ciò che trovo invece offensivo è, ad esempio, alludere o esibire per scherzo trascorsi o interesse particolare verso qualcuno in presenza di chi, nei confronti di questo qualcuno, potrebbe essere emotivamente coinvolto.
Ma non voglio convincere nessuno, anzi veramente vorrei solo capire... e probabilmente non è possibile.
Almeno ci ho provato.


----------



## bettypage (8 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non lo trovo offensivo, ma incomprensibile.
> Se nello spazio con una persona (indipendentemente che si tratti o no di coppia) esiste l'intimità allora capisco il gioco, di comune accordo.
> Non capisco crearla al momento, questa intimità, e non trovo l'argomento di per sé divertente. Non perché la persona per me conta zero, anzi. Ho amici cui tengo moltissimo ma con cui non troverei sensato scherzare in questo modo... e nessuno comunque ancora mi ha spiegato che emozioni gli provochi.
> Ciò che trovo invece offensivo è, ad esempio, alludere o esibire per scherzo trascorsi o interesse particolare verso qualcuno in presenza di chi, nei confronti di questo qualcuno, potrebbe essere emotivamente coinvolto.
> ...


Ma quest'ultima situazione è pari al cane che segna il territorio. 
Mi è venuto in mente quando all'università frequentavo spot un gruppo di ragazzi figli di papà, radicalchic, dove ero fortemente a disagio (ma avevo una pseudo storia con uno di loro e mi toccava). Il disagio era dato da un continuo nonsense fine a se stesso. C'era sto bulletto, suo migliore amico, che volontariamente mi metteva a disagio con domande inappropriate al contesto ma che divertivano gli altri ed essendo all'epoca piuttosto timida rimanevo sempre spiazzata. Spessissimo in imbarazzo. 
Per me era veramente un supplizio ma il ragazzo che mi interessava cambiava totalmente tra lo stare in gruppo e solo con me. Tolleravo. 

Credo siano dinamiche di gruppo che dal punto di vista antropologico spiegano agli astanti chi ha il potere. 

Ironia del destino, a distanza di anni andai alla festa di laurea del ragazzo che frequentavo e con cui rimasi in ottimi rapporti (Bocconi of course), il ritorno in treno lo feci insieme a sto "bulletto", io e lui, e tutto ad un tratto mi sembrò un pulcino bagnato. Parlammo a lungo, entrammo in tale intimità che avvertii tutto il suo malessere per essere figlio incompreso di un padre ingombrante. Mettici poi che quando lasciò la sua ex storica, il ragazzo che piaceva a me se la scopò per anni senza formalizzarsi in relazione ufficiale.
E scrivendo mi si chiarifica ulteriormente che chi genera queste dinamiche prova fortissimo disagio/competizione. Tu sei un tramite, campo di battaglia, un di cui. Sarà pure gioco ma è serissima come dinamica relazionale. Imho.


----------



## Martes (8 Dicembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma anche qui, volendo, c'è gente che è sparita per un paio di prese di culo su un argomento che evidentemente non è riuscita a superare


Sai, questo non è un luogo facile, anch'io mi sono trovata in difficoltà inizialmente e se sono rimasta è stato perché avevo motivazioni molto profonde, che tu conosci. 
Chi è sparito ha fatto bene se l'ambiente lo metteva a disagio e non riusciva a trarne alcun beneficio


----------



## Martes (8 Dicembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma quest'ultima situazione è pari al cane che segna il territorio.
> Mi è venuto in mente quando all'università frequentavo spot un gruppo di ragazzi figli di papà, radicalchic, dove ero fortemente a disagio (ma avevo una pseudo storia con uno di loro e mi toccava). Il disagio era dato da un continuo nonsense fine a se stesso. C'era sto bulletto, suo migliore amico, che volontariamente mi metteva a disagio con domande inappropriate al contesto ma che divertivano gli altri ed essendo all'epoca piuttosto timida rimanevo sempre spiazzata. Spessissimo in imbarazzo.
> Per me era veramente un supplizio ma il ragazzo che mi interessava cambiava totalmente tra lo stare in gruppo e solo con me. Tolleravo.
> 
> ...


Trovo davvero interessante questo collegamento che hai fatto, soprattutto considerando gli esercizi di potere che passano attraverso il sesso


----------

